# First Blue Goose



## kill em (Feb 1, 2009)

Me and a buddy set up this weekend in a field that gets quite a bit of traffic and a couple hundred had landed there just a few days earlier. It was a sweet hunt as we brought in 3 flocks into gun range with one of the groups about 5 ft away from my blind!! It was an awesome hunt but for some reason my friends gun wasn't working very well so some of the times it was only me shooting but we still ended up shooting a total of 6. Managed to kill the first blue that either one of us has ever shot so that was pretty awesome!! Only my second serious year in snows and I know there is a lot still to learn!!!


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Congrats thats a nice one! I remember my first one. I tried for three years to kill one and then one day I had group of about 50 birds finish to about 20 yds and I shot a double on blues! It was awesome. Congrats again!


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

My first blue was an accident. I went to shoot the snow in front of him and as I shot he decided it would be a good time to pass the snow in front of him. It was a juvie blue and is the only one I have ever shot, but then again I don't hunt snow geese.


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

this blue is not my first- but one of the first mature blue I have ever shot, I try to shoot nothing but the eagle heads when they are cupping. :sniper:


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

bluegoose18 said:


> this blue is not my first- but one of the first mature blue I have ever shot, I try to shoot nothing but the eagle heads when they are cupping. :sniper:


And for this reason I do the opposite! :beer: Those blues seem to be everyones target so I go for ****** usually


----------

